# Running



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

First I want to say how thankful I am to have found this forum! It is reassuring to see others going through some of the same challenges with their Vizsla pups as we are, and the advice given seems to be fantastic and well thought out 

Our girl is 7 months, and as a result of this forum we are now seriously reconsidering spaying her until she is older (we were planning for a month or so from now)--thank you for all the wonderful posts regarding this in other threads.

My question is regarding running: When is it acceptable to start running with Laika? I know my long trail runs have to wait for quite some time, but when is it ok for shorter (3 mile) slow runs?

The last thing we want is to be the cause of any future hip problems due to our desire to have our new family member on the trail runs with us.

Thank so much!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Ours is only 10 weeks old, but I've had this same question (for the future) and found several helpful threads, here are a few:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2720.msg35759.html#msg35759

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3542.msg24621.html#msg24621

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2605.msg17131.html#msg17131

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2541.msg16614.html#msg16614


The overall feeling I get is stay off the pavement and let the pup set the pace.

Happy running and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We did 3 mile runs at this age but we did off leash and soft surfaces. We let him set the pace, which off leash is usually more than we can handle!!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo is now 8 months and goes anywhere between 1.5-3 miles per day of being off-leash which is a combination of running, walking, sniffing, digging, rolling on the ground, zoomies, bolting down a steep grade and back up, etc., but the ground we cover is around that many miles. About once or twice a week, she goes up to 4 miles of this, again on her own pace. By the time we're done, she still looks like she could do another 4 miles. By this, I mean she looks like she has the same energy as when we started. 

One time she actually went for 8 miles, only once. That day and the next, there was no limping or change in gait. 

I asked the forum if it's okay to do this distance once in a while and only received one response. So I am hoping an occasional long distance (once or twice a month or so, 7-8 miles, Milo's pace) is okay. I am a trail runner and Milo only runs off leash on trails. 

Best of luck to you & your pup!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Fonix...love your work linking those posts........ great stuff   

Laika, as others say, it is pup dependant. But, with one caveat. A pup which is highly driven, will run until it collapses if you let it. So while they say let pup dictate the pace, I would never run with a pup till 18 months of age. Remember, you are running too. So it's not like when your walking with pup and pup has a chance to run ahead, stop and sniff, pee, scratch and let you catch up before running off again. Sure the first mile might be like that, but soon enough pup is going to want to stop to sniff something or investigate something and then will have to catch up to you. 

So in a nutshell, be watchful and make the decisions for pup, rather than letting pup go till it drops just because it loves you so much and wants to keep up. 

I know it is hard if you're a runner. But think of it this way, invest now to reap the benefits of pup still running with you at age 10!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the responses, and Fonix--thanks for the links to other threads addressing this very issue ... next time I will try a search before I post a question 

Be well all!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you been out with her yet? I'd love to know how it goes.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

This is one of the biggest arguments between me and the hubby - I'm taking a very conservative view on the running front even though I am also a runner and can't wait to take Dugo to run a few miles with me. Hubby loves throwing the ball and Dugo loves fetching it ....at full speed .... so I am always a bit worried that they over do it and most walks I will draw a line when no more ball fetching is allowed (evil mother!!). 

Now that Dugo is approaching 7 months I've wondered whether I should slowly start jogging on the beach with him for a mile or two instead of just walking so that he slowly gets used to the idea of running with me. For now I am just enjoying frolicking in the waves and exploring the surroundings with him.

It seems all us first time owners struggle with the same issues!! Glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## LazyMarathonRunner (Jul 17, 2012)

Just a question...when you all run with your V's off leash, is there any concern about them running off and away...or chasing a squirrel? I'm nervous to have my V off leash in a trail for fear he won't come back when called. I mean, he normally does come back except when he sees another dog or something! Thx


----------



## Racer (Apr 23, 2012)

How is your dog's recall? If you think it is a bit dodgy, then I'd work on that first. What tends to work is hiding on your dog. My boy is convinced I will just leave him behind, so he checks in quite frequently.

I just trail run with him. He takes off but will always come back. I also switch up trails on him or will double back at times just to keep him on his toes. But he really seems to enjoy that part!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have had one incident when Miles ran off after a rabbit. He came back, we were not worried about that, but we have considered getting him an E collar in case he is in the direction of something dangerous.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm worried about my pup running off too. My weim always wanted to keep me in sight so I never worried about him off lead, but my hubby's GSP is notorious for just chasing whatever his nose finds and not coming back for hours. This is scary to me. To try to fix this I want to train my Tai to competition, field trials. I just hope he shows an aptitude for it. If not, how can I try to train my 12 week old to keep me in sight without chasing the older dog when he gets a chance?


----------



## LazyMarathonRunner (Jul 17, 2012)

I do have an e collar and he listens to that mostly! lol. But sometimes if he sees another dog and darts, he moves so **** fast that he gets out of range that quickly bc I'm caught off guard! The ecollar is an older one so maybe I can get one that has better range! This was given to me so I don't even no for sure how far it works. Anyway, with or without the collar, If I call him he pretty much comes! The few times I let him off leash, he always went ahead and then would look back for me! He is 9 months old so he does still need more training! I've been told from other dog owners and people in general that he is doing quite well listening and is good for his age!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo (8 mos) stays ahead of me or our group when we run/hike on trails, but always looks back to see where we are every few seconds. She is stays up to about 50 yards ahead/away from us. She will definitely get distracted but has to look back and I really appreciate that she does this. I was curious if this was a Vizsla velcro thing since she is our only dog and no other to compare her to. I call her from time to time and she comes bounding back. But when she sees cows, sometimes her recall is nonexistent and I need to use "the word." (The emergency recall word as recommended in the Sirius puppy class we took) It works about 95% of the time.


----------

